

Show HN: Stat Tracking website for fantasy baseball. - seakun
http://stattracker.heroku.com/
This is a web application for a class. Need feedback for it. After checking out the website, could you please fill out this survey: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/3Q829LX
======
rudle
Where are you getting your stats from? You can access live stats via Yahoo's
Fantasy Baseball API like I do in my app here <http://trackstatter.heroku.com>
and <https://github.com/rudle/track_statter>

~~~
seakun
Got the stats from lahman baseball database. We thought about using Yahoo's
Baseball API, but thought wanted to compare players from past eras too.

------
seakun
This is a web application for a class. Need feedback for it. After checking
out the website, could you please fill out this survey:
<http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/3Q829LX>

------
ciopte7
I think you need to run heroku rake db:migrate again, as I receive a bunch of
404 issues when trying to access data from the database.

~~~
seakun
thanks for letting me know! please check again later.

~~~
ciopte7
Still hit the 404 page when checking the career stats of different players in
pitching and hitting.

